# RB25det Holden Berlina



## b1ancardi (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey, I'm new here.
I thought I might introduce myself by posting up my car.

My name is Daniel, I'm from Australia, and this is my, err, Holden.
Okay, its not a Nissan, but its Nissan power, and has a Jatco gearbox, so.... YEA!


*Make:* Holden
*Model:* VL Berlina
*Year:* 1987
*Colour:* Morning Blue/grey bumpers
*Bodykit:* none
*Engine Type:* RB25det
*Engine Mods:* none (the RB25det IS the mod, these cars originally came with RB30s)
*Engine Management:* stock
*Power:* 190kw
*Weight:* 1290kg
*Exhaust:* 2.5 inch
*Gearbox:* Jatco 4N71B (4 speed auto ....3 plus overdrive)
*Clutch:* n/a
*Diff: *3.08, non LSD
*Brakes:* 330mm/twin pistons up front, single pistons on the rear
*Suspension:* pedders lowered sports suspension and shocks
*Wheels/Tyres:* 2005 Holden VZ Storm Ute 17", 235s
*Interior:* stock blue cloth and vinyl. Woodgrain steering wheel
*Other Mods:* 600x300x70 front mount intercooler. Thermo Fan. The brakes.
*Stereo:* Alpine DVD player, 2 Alpine 6.5" speakers up front, 2 in the back. MRP350 amp. 2 Alpine Type S subwoofers in the back
*Build Period:* since Dec 03. .............Things get done a very little bit at a time
*Future Mods:* R33 5 speed gearbox. Ford Falcon AU Twin Thermos. 4.11 diff gears. LSD. VL Calais pop-up light front end. RESPRAY


This is what it looked like when I first bought it:








^^^^ Old man style hey? haha



More recent stuff:

























































































The red Ford Falcon Ute is also mine.


I want to respray the car in the Aqua Subaru WRX color, and put the half pop-up light front end on (from a Holden VL Calais, which is the top model in terms of luxury, of my sort of car). So it will look somehting like this:


----------



## b1ancardi (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, heres a short video of me giving it a rev
YouTube - RB25det Holden VL Berlina revving


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

OMG it sounds so good. What a neat car I have never even heard of a Holden. :idhitit: 

Also the headlight mod you plan to do would look sick.

Good work man.


----------



## b1ancardi (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks.

Holden is an Australian car manufacturer.

They made the 2004 - 2006 Pontiac GTO and are making the 2008 Pontiac G8
Holden Australia - latest offers and information on new and used Holden cars
And there is also HSV (Holden Special Vehicles):
HSV - E series


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

What is that red thing parked next to you?


----------



## b1ancardi (Jun 1, 2007)

My Ford Falcon ute


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

b1ancardi said:


> thanks.
> 
> Holden is an Australian car manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Yes. Holden division is the Australian version of GMs Pontiac division. Much better looking I might add. 

Just curious, the Holden comes stock with a Nissan powerplant?


----------



## b1ancardi (Jun 1, 2007)

2000one said:


> Just curious, the Holden comes stock with a Nissan powerplant?


Yes, but not the RB25det. I put that in myself. (not that hard, since the RB25 is essentially a newer version of the stock engine)

in 1986, the laws changed in Australia, and every new car HAD to be fuel injected, but Holden didnt have a fuel injected engine, so they made a deal with Nissan, and this model came out with RB30s, both in turbo and non turbo form (same engine and gearbox is found in R31 Skylines). ......There was also a 5L v8, but that was a Holden made engine.

This model has a pretty big cult following over here because of the Nissan engines massive aftermarket. Theres even a few of these Holdens going around with full GTR running gear. (RB26dett, awd, IRS)


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

im surpriized you didnt keep the RB30 in there and fix it up, i know of some people swaping in a RB30 to there GTR's for big power, sure the engines get fully tuned...

either way nice ride, total sleeper, i bet little punk kids who rev there engine at you cry that night after you leave them in your dust


----------



## b1ancardi (Jun 1, 2007)

well, an RB30 can be good for really big power.
But for normal 250hp - 400hp type power, RB25 is the better engine. 
More reliable, better fuel economy, twin cam head....

plus, my RB30 had almost 280,000kms on it, while the RB25 had 75,000km. And its always good to have something a little different than the rest, even though its a pretty common swap.


----------

